# Happy 2014 - clearnance blow out, most things 50% off



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy New Year Reefers


REEF AQUATICA .COM
2014 BLOW OUT - YEAR BEGINNING CLEARNACE ~~!!!
Many Items at 50% off - it will not get any cheaper this year, guaranteed



Order yours online for Toronto Pickup

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e-6R0Fk4MdS3NVelR5M2F2d1k/edit?usp=sharing
​
AA Aquarium UV Sterilizer 9W $71.41 --> $49.99

Instant Ocean 200G Salt BOX $65.33 --> $49.98

JBJ 12G S-Curve Stand $129.99 --> $65.00

JBJ Nanocube 12G OpenTop Tank with Glass Top $169.99 -- > $85.00

JBJ Nanocube 12G REGULAR $189.99 --> $95.00 

JBJ Nanocube 24G OpenTop Tank with Glass Top $189.99 --> $129.99

JBJ Nanocube Delux 6G $169.99 --> $79.99

 JBJ Viper 70W 14K Clamp On Light $179.98 --> $89.99

Tetra - Waterfall Globe Aquarium System with LED 1.8G $64.99 --> $34.99

Tetra Crescent 5G Aquarium System Kit with LED $79.99 --> $49.99 

** Sales ends when inventory goes out or Jan 31st **


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

You have any HOB filter like AC20?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

crab said:


> You have any HOB filter like AC20?


Marineland Penguin 100 - $15
Aqueon QuietFlow 10 - $12


----------

